# My Wabi Kusa Paladurium



## greenman857 (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice! I like it. it'll be interesting to see how it all settles out once the water clears.
It looks like you've got a mix of tropical plants and collected, i would suggest waiting a few weeks before you add any shrimp as you may have some issues with plants not doing so well, the grass-like plant that is submerged looks like Mono Lily which is a terrestrial plant and probably wont do that well submerged for long periods of time.
I guess the rule of thumb would be wait and see, look for plants growing, new roots and clear water with stuff living in it before adding shrimp.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow, that looks amazing! Thank you for sharing, that provides inspiration for me as I've been wanting to do something like it.


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

This is awesome. What's that plant with the mottled green and silver leaves in the background?


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

I really love this! Can't wait to see pictures with the water cleared up!


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Very unique, I like it.

How big is the container?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Where did you get the "bowl" at...I want one!


----------



## xm41907 (Dec 27, 2007)

It is a mix of plants. The larger ones came from a local nursery and most didn't have the names so I'm unsure what they are. The ones planted in the water section are semiaquatics from Petsmart, The moss and a few others were wild collected of a hiking trail were I know no pesticides have been used. The water has cleared up a lot and I'll get some updated pics soon. I got the bowl at Hobby Lobby for $25. They currently have all their glassware at 50% off.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

So is that a "soil mount" where the plants are planted? And that is driftwood too right?

I am still completely amazed.


----------



## xm41907 (Dec 27, 2007)

The driftwood are only small pieces added to the "soil". It consists of kitty litter clay with coco fiber and sphagnum moss mixed together. I put a few large rocks in the bowl, and planted into the mix. I would push into the mix and create a planting area, then add in some loose planting soil before adding the plants. All of this was covered with several varieties of wild-collected moss. 

The soil mix is very smushy. I should have used far more coco fiber and sphagnum compared to kitty litter. As long as I don't disturb it, everything should be fine. I only hope the water clears up soon.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Thats nice.


----------



## pedropete (Feb 27, 2012)

really cool! where did you find other wabi kusa examples to base yours off of?


----------



## xm41907 (Dec 27, 2007)

Here are some updated pics. As you can see, the water is still very cloudy two weeks later. If you look closely, you can see a layer of clay that has settled on top of the sand. Also, you can see how some of the plants have dried and most likely aren't going to make it. Yet, there are others that have taken off. I'm seriously planning to tear down and rebuild this with something other than clay. 

What do you think? Should I rebuild or let it go as an experiment?


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sad to see that it was looking great I would just restart with better suited plants and maybe a new substrate


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

looks like something's been leaching from the substrate. i suggest doing a partial water change first and see if this clears up. dont give up just yet...


----------

